# Anno 2205 auf maximale Einstellungen



## Adanio (19. März 2017)

Weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Ort für das Thema ist aber..
Ich würde gerne wissen was ich am meinen System aufstocken müsste um den neuesten Teil der Reihe gescheit auf maximale Einstellungen und möglichst 60FPS spielen zu können.
Bei 8GB RAM und mittlere Einstellungen habe ich eine auslastung von 95%-99% obwohl außer das Spiel sonst nichts offen ist. Ich denke ich werde da auch mit 16GB nicht weit kommen oder?
Die Grafikkarte ist vll. veraltet aber ich denke die sollte es doch packen? Prozessor habe ich keine Ahnung, kann man den vll. übertackten ohne gleich die anderen Komponenten zu verbrennen? Und sonst die anderen Sachen auch. Würde eine SSD vll. helfen oder ist die nicht relevant bei FPS?

Prozessor
AMD FX-6300
Mainboard
AsRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0
Arbeitsspeicher
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600 (Wird bald auf 16GB aufgestockt)
Festplatte(n)
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
Grafikkarte
AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5
Netzteil
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold
Betriebssystem
Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## DaHell63 (20. März 2017)

Adanio schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Ort für das Thema ist aber..
> Ich würde gerne wissen was ich am meinen System aufstocken müsste um den neuesten Teil der Reihe gescheit auf _maximale Einstellungen_ und möglichst _60FPS_ spielen zu können.



Am besten einen Highend Pc kaufen.
Im Ernst, um das zu erreichen was Du Dir da vorgenommen hast, da kommst Du mit aufrüsten nicht weit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

Adanio schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen was ich am meinen System aufstocken müsste um den neuesten Teil der Reihe gescheit auf maximale Einstellungen und möglichst 60FPS spielen zu können.



Also, Mein Rechner -- siehe Signatur -- reicht nicht aus, um das Game mit max Details in 60fps zu spielen.
Von daher kannst du dir ungefähr ausmalen, was du an Geld investieren müsstest, um auf mein Niveau zu kommen -- und das reicht dann immer noch nicht.
Es gibt keine Hardware, mit der du das Spiel in 60fps in Max Details spielen kannst. Verabschieden dich von dem Gedanken.


----------



## Adanio (20. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Hardware, mit der du das Spiel in 60fps in Max Details spielen kannst.



Geld wäre kein Problem, mein System ist über 3 Jahre alt, da wird es eh zeit Geld zu investieren. Aber das noch keine hardware auf dem Stand ist das wundert mich. Das Spiel ist ja jetzt nicht mehr sooo Neu, da dachte ich es könnte ja schon was gescheites im mittleren Feld geben. Aber das es noch kein Hardware dafür gibt.. wie will man denn überhaupt ein Spiel programmieren wenn es eh keine Teile gibt die das Game abspielen können ^_^ 
Aber vll. dann auf 30FPS. Geht das bei dir?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

Na ja, liegt eben an der Engine selbst.
Wenn du so 300k Einwohner hast, knickt das eben alles weg. Bei 20k Einwohner läuft natürlich noch alles bestens mit 60fps.
Aber du willst ja eben das Maximale haben, wenn du das Game spielst.
Ist bei Anno 1404 und 2070 genau das gleiche.
Die sind noch älter, aber keine Chance, die 60fps zu halten. 

Aktuell bietet der 7700k die beste Performance für Anno. Natürlich sind die 6 und 8 Kerner nicht weit weg, aber eben teurer.


----------



## Adanio (24. März 2017)

Gut das ist mir natürlich klar das je mehr Einwohner man hat auch das Bild Wackliger wird. Ich hab zurzeit ca. 30k Einwohner und mein Set-Up macht schon Probleme.
Was ist mit Grafikkarte? Unabhängig vor der Performance. Lohnt es sich da mehr zu investieren für Ultra Settings (oder macht das auch eher der Prozessor aus) oder reicht schon eine im Mittelfeld.. meine ist ja schon etwas veraltet. Was müsste ich am System dann ändern wenn ich mir, sagen wir mal, das von dir vorgeschlagene 7700k holen würde? Wahrscheinlich alles oder? ^^


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

Du brauchst neben einer starken CPU auch eine starke Grafikkarte.
Meine reicht für Ultra nicht aus.
Die GTX 1070 ist in etwa so stark wie meine.
Ergo müsstest du eine GTX 1080 oder 1080 Ti kaufen.

Fassen wir zusammen:
Kaby Lake Unterbau sind rund 650€.
Eine 1080 kostet 560€.
Dazu noch Netzteil, Case und SSD/HDD.
Rechner mal mit 1500€ für alles.


----------

